# いうた, いうて,  いうとった



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Could you help me again?
Reading the story 『不思議な竹の子』, I found some sctructures I've never seen.
ひいばあさんの*いうた*とおりだ。
高い山、低い山をいくつも超えていくと、海があると *いうとった*。
まいごになると、*いうて*、村のもんが海へいかなくなって、もう百年にもなるそ
うだが、この竹の子*に*つたわってくれば、いくつ山を超えても、まよわずに、海
へこられる。
I did not understand at all:
まいごになると、*いうて*、村のもんが海へいかなくなって、もう百年にもなるそ
うだが、この竹の子*に*つたわってくれば、
Even it's said They get lost?

Thank you very much.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Kenshiromusou said:


> ひいばあさんの*いうた(＝言った・いった）*とおりだ。
> 高い山、低い山をいくつも超えていくと、海があると *いうとった(＝言っていた）*。
> まいごになると、*いうて（＝言って）*、村のもんが海へいかなくなって、もう百年にもなるそ
> *うだが(=だが）*、この竹の子*に*つたわってくれば、いくつ山を超えても、まよわずに、海
> へこられる。



These expressions are Japanese old dialect.

What my great-grandmother used to said is true!
She said that there was the sea when we passed through a lot of big and small mountains.
A hundred years have passed since village people ceased to go to the sea, saying that they would be lost if they tried to go there.
However, if we go down just beside this huge and extraordinary long bamboo shoot, we can reach the sea without being lost. no matter how many mountains we pass.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

These are all Kansai dailect.

いうた、ゆうた、言うた
means 言った.

いうとった、ゆうとった、言うとった
means 言っていた.

いうて、ゆうて、言うて
is 言って.


----------



## tagoot

いうた means 言った（いった　past tense of 言う）
いうとった is 言っていた（いっていた）

They are ancient expression that sound familiar to the ear.

The whole sentence should be read as follows:

It is exactly as great-grandma said.

“There is the sea if you pass many mountains, high and low.
It’s been a hundred years since the villagers stopped going to the sea for fear of getting lost, I heard. If you walk clinging to this bamboo shooing, however, you can go to the sea without mistake no matter how many mountains you have to pass.”

This bamboo shooting must have been tremendously long!!


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> These expressions are Japanese old dialect.
> 
> What my great-grandmother used to said is true!
> She said that there was the sea when we passed through a lot of big and small mountains.
> A hundred years have passed since village people ceased to go to the sea, saying that they would be lost if they tried to go there.
> However, if we go down just beside this huge and extraordinary long bamboo shoot, we can reach the sea without being lost. no matter how many mountains we pass.





wind-sky-wind said:


> These are all Kansai dailect.
> 
> いうた、ゆうた、言うた
> means 言った.
> 
> いうとった、ゆうとった、言うとった
> means 言っていた.
> 
> いうて、ゆうて、言うて
> is 言って.





tagoot said:


> いうた means 言った（いった　past tense of 言う）
> いうとった is 言っていた（いっていた）
> 
> They are ancient expression that sound familiar to the ear.
> 
> The whole sentence should be read as follows:
> 
> It is exactly as great-grandma said.
> 
> “There is the sea if you pass many mountains, high and low.
> It’s been a hundred years since the villagers stopped going to the sea for fear of getting lost, I heard. If you walk clinging to this bamboo shooing, however, you can go to the sea without mistake no matter how many mountains you have to pass.”
> 
> This bamboo shooting must have been tremendously long!!



やはり関西弁んですね。 
I also imagined that この竹の子*に*つたわってくれば should be この竹の子*を*つたわってくれば. 
Thank you very much, my friends.


----------



## karlalou

Yes, I've heard those around Osaka.
いうた＝言った
いうとった＝言っていた
いうて＝言って
村のもん＝村の者

Yeah, まいごになる means 'to get lost'.

この竹の子につたわってくれば is something unusual to me. When I hear （何か）につたわってくる, it usually means to come along ..for example, the rope, or the arm rail, or maybe the wall or so on (we also say 電気がコードをつたわる (the electricity flows the cord)). So it's like saying there's a rail of bamboo shoots from the village to the ocean, but that is an unusual scene to me.

Ah, we say 物が何かをつたわる, but it's correct to say
人が何か*に*つたわって～する, for example, その石*に*つたわって降りておいで (Come down following or holding the stone).


----------



## Kenshiromusou

karlalou said:


> Yes, I've heard those around Osaka.
> いうた＝言った
> いうとった＝言っていた
> いうて＝言って
> 村のもん＝村の者
> 
> Yeah, まいごになる means 'to get lost'.
> 
> この竹の子につたわってくれば is something unusual to me. When I hear （何か）につたわってくる, it usually means to come along ..for example, the rope, or the arm rail, or maybe the wall or so on (we also say 電気がコードをつたわる (the electricity flows the cord)). So it's like saying there's a rail of bamboo shoots from the village to the ocean, but that is an unusual scene to me.
> 
> Ah, we say 物が何かをつたわる, but it's correct to say
> 人が何か*に*つたわって～する, for example, その岩*に*つたわって降りておいで (*Come down following* or holding the stone).


Ah, thank you very much. If I use その岩をつたわって降りておいで, it would be something like "Please, come down _by_ the stone or with the stone"...


----------



## karlalou

I think both に and を are correct to use with つたわる, doesn't matter 人or 物, though slightly I feel a difference in nuance, but not sure, maybe just how often I happen to hear or am used to use..


----------



## karlalou

Kenshiromusou said:


> If I use その岩をつたわって降りておいで, it would be something like "Please, come down _by_ the stone or with the stone"...


Yeah, I think it can be something like that. It's like the difference between 'transitive verb + object' and 'intransitive verb + preposition + object' in English.


----------



## frequency

Yes, as tagoot said,


tagoot said:


> If you walk clinging to this bamboo shooing, however, you can go to the sea without mistake no matter how many mountains you have to pass.” This bamboo shooting must have been tremendously long!!


 
there is a long bamboo shooting extending across the mountains. So it works like a guide rope for you.

_With the help of the bamboo shooting, come down the mountains._
Or _come down the mountains along the bamboo shooting._
Do you cling on it or not? That depends on his will.

That verb isn't 伝わる, but 伝う.
I think when 伝う is changed into te-form, it becomes つたわって.
(Am I right?)


----------

